# Plant ID... info please...



## pinay_hobbyist (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi guys.. Can you help me ID this aquatic plant,(in the 1st photo) the plant in the middle that looks like a tree... (in the second photo) the one at the back of the opaline gourami. This plant has a very strong stem / trunk. 

I would really appreciate if you can help me with this.

Thanks,


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a fern, and I don't think it is water sprite (Ceratopteris). I wonder if it really belongs underwater. Is it growing?


----------



## pinay_hobbyist (Sep 10, 2007)

i only had like a couple of months ago and i think its growing.. even healthier.. actually no signs of deficiencies. thats why i wonder what kind of plant this is. after a long time of researching on aquatic plants... was not able to see this kind of plant in the net. that's why im so curious... 

thanks for time... hope we could figure this out... 

Salamat! (means "thank you")


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

how about a zoomed-in picture?


----------



## pinay_hobbyist (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll try to take a closer picture... I'm actually trying this morning but aint no luck.. so blurred... dont worry ill post the picture soon, so you guys can me out with this.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I think its A non aquatic Fern


----------



## pinay_hobbyist (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm researching right now. and found out this Rule of thumb in one of the sites i visited. _"True aquatic plants are usually droopy and can't stand up straight when out of water (unless it's very small)."_ (source: http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=6328&mode=threaded&pid=77942) ... this plant am showing you guys really can stand and as ive said has a very strong / hard stem. hmmm.... will keep researching...

thanks for your time helping me...


----------

